# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum >  SANS 6.14.1.2

## RegElec

Hi. I would like to hear anyone's understanding on SANS 6.14.1.2. It mentions that a four pole disconnecting device to be used in a multi phase circuit supplying single phase lights. It states that all phase conductors and neutral need to be isolated but the confusing part is that it is to perform maintenance work without switching off all the lights but with all phase conductors and neutral isolated all the lights will be off.

----------


## AndyD

_6.14.1.2 Each identified group of single-phase luminaires supplied from a
multiphase supply that also feeds other luminaires, shall be controlled by a
local multiphase disconnecting device._

If you have a single phase lights that are fed from a 3-phase circuit then you need to have an isolator that disconnects the 3-phases, not just the phase those lights are on.

Here's another recent discussion about the same reg; https://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/...eaking-Neutral

----------


## RegElec

> _6.14.1.2 Each identified group of single-phase luminaires supplied from a
> multiphase supply that also feeds other luminaires, shall be controlled by a
> local multiphase disconnecting device._
> 
> If you have a single phase lights that are fed from a 3-phase circuit then you need to have an isolator that disconnects the 3-phases, not just the phase those lights are on.
> 
> Here's another recent discussion about the same reg; https://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/...eaking-Neutral


Thanks Andy.
I get that part. Its the neutral that I am concerned about. It would appear that to feed a circuit of single phase lights from a 3 phase supply I will need to install 4 pole circuit breakers as opposed to 3 pole circuit breakers. I can think of numerous examples where there are only 3 pole C/B's. This is an industrial application and the lights are fed directly from a Small Power and Lighting DB with no light switch.

----------

